# D Link dir 655 als Repeater?



## Nilau (25. Januar 2014)

Moin,

Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Tagen mein neues Internet von Kabeldeutschland. Es ist eine 25k Leitung. Nun ist mein Problem, dass ich in meinem Zimmer sehr schlechtes Internet habe. Ich habe es schon über Wlan versucht, aber da kommen nur 2-5k an... Ich habe es auch schon mit der TP-Link Powerline versucht, aber da kommen auch nur 0-4k an, bestimmt weil das Haus jetzt knapp 90 Jahre alt ist und die Leitungen alt sind.-.- Nun habe ich ein wenig gegoogelt, und heraus gefunden das man sein alten Wlan Router als Repeater benutzten kann. Ich habe wie in dem Titel gesagt den D Link dir 655 und möchte ihn als Repeater benutzten. Nur weiß ich nicht ob es mit dem geht, und wie man ihn dann einrichtet... Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen. 

Lg Nilau


----------



## Bert2007 (25. Januar 2014)

Schon mal im router nach einstellungen geguckt?
Hab den selber...du musst ihn als accesspoint einrichten...vergibst ne feste ip (dhcp aus) in beiden routern! Dann muesste es klappen...wichtig ist das du in dem dlink die ip des anderen routers eintraegst...


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

Gut, danke dann werde ich es später mal versuchen.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. Januar 2014)

Ist jetzt keine 100%ige aber zum anfang sollte das helfen...einfach probieren


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt ausprobiert aber nicht hinbekommen. Jetzt ist mir aber die Idee gekommen das ich mir den neuen Wlan Router mal in mein Zimmer stelle. Nun habe ich mein Internet über Lan aber habe trotzdem nur 2k... Aber wenn ich dann z.B. den Lappi meiner Mutter benutzte habe ich 25k liegt wohl an meinem Pc, kann mir jemand helfen? Habe Win 7 und er wurde neulich neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Probier doch mal, ob du das Problem auch auf dem Rechner hast, wenn du ihn mit einer Live CD startest.


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe keine Live CD und wenn ich mir jetzt z.B. Knoppix downloaden würde wäre ich nächste Woche noch nicht fertig... weil ich nur mit 100kb/s downloade...


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

Aktuell sogar nur mit 50kb/s^^


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das jetzt mal so auf die schnelle gefunden:

The LiveCD List

Ein "Tiny Core" oder "Damn Small" Linux sollten schon machbar sein.


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

Okay, vielen dank. Ich habe jetzt angefangen die Tiny Core zu downloaden. Ich muss sie dann nur normal auf ein Rohling brennen oder auf ein USB Stick ziehen oder?


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Die CD/Stick musst bootbar machen. Meist ein Häkchen im Brennprogramm bzw. ein Menüpunkt wie "Boot CD erstellen"

EDIT: Für den USB stick:
http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/


EDIT2: Netzwerktest:
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-test-your-internet-speed-with-a-terminal-command-1364123567


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

So, ich habe grade was ausprobiert, nämlich den Rechner im Abgesicherten Modus mit Netzwerktreibern zu starten und siehe da es kommen 25k an. Was nun?


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Treiber der Netzwerkkarte neu installieren. Prozesse nach Auffälligkeiten durchforsten. Was sagt der Virenscanner? Vielleicht lädt ja irgendwas im Hintergrund hoch und überlässt dir nimmer viel Bandbreite. Hast du bei deinem ersten Test gesehen, ob das die gesamte Bandbreite des Systems ist oder nur etwa ein Speedtest?


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

Die Treiber habe ich schon neu installiert. Bei den Prozessen fällt mir nichts auf außer das Google Chrome dort 6 mal steht ô.o. Virenscanner hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen war aber nichts. Ich habe es mit dem Ookla Speedtest gemacht und der hat mir 24-25k ausgespuckt.


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Und bei der langsamen Verbindung? Schau mal was der Ressourcen Manager etc. bei dem gesamten System ausspuckt (um einen "versteckten Verbraucher" auszuschließen).


----------



## Nilau (26. Januar 2014)

So ich habe jetzt einfach mein Rechner neu aufgesetzt, weil ich eh noch kaum was drauf hatte. Und nun funktioniert es. Trotzdem vielen Dank! Hätte trotzdem gerne mal gewusst was es war... 

LG Nilau


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Hehe, saubere Lösung. 

Schau halt nach jeder Programminstallation, ob sich was geändert hat. Vielleicht lässt sich noch was finden.

Ciao!


----------



## Bert2007 (27. Januar 2014)

mysterium PC


----------

